
TSB board lacked common sense before IT meltdown, says report - Nadge
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-50471919
======
oinkgrr
"Obviously, if we had been aware of Sabis's shortcuts in the testing
programme, the TSB board and I would never have pressed ahead with switching
to the new system at that time."

To turn this on it head, one wonders how much pressure was coming from the
board for Sabis to be afraid to tell the truth?

------
Nadge
In the UK, Lloyds TSB split into 2 banks (Lloyds and TSB) in 2013.

tl;dr

In April 2018 1.9 million TSB customers were left unable to bank online, some
for several weeks; this was caused by customers being moved to a new system,
which was only tested offline.

"Other failings by TSB that it identified included setting "unnecessary" time
constraints, which did not understand the complexity of the project, and being
dishonest about the reasons for delays."

The outage has cost TSB £370m.

